# Article on shot size



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Good article on shot size

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fwt/back_iss ... icle5.html


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been using No. 2 steel for 8 or 9 years. Had great results with it. More fall down dead shots means less runners. Have had some 75 to 80 yard shots with witnesses. One I am sure was close to 90. Only problem I have is on the under 15 yard shots. The pattern is to tight for my poor aim. Just have to wait a couple of more seconds.
Using the same shot for both ducks and pheasants is nice. Do not worry about using lead in the wrong places. Only have to buy one case of shells no more mix and match. Over all I have been real happy with No. 2 steel.


----------



## leastdangerousgame (Dec 22, 2005)

80 yards?  What loads do you use JBB?


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

3 inch #2 1 1/4 oz steel 1400 fps Large shot traveling fast does not take much to drop a pheasant. Some days you just have to take the good straight away long shots.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

3 inch #2 1 1/4 oz steel 1400 fps Large shot traveling fast does not take much to drop a pheasant. Some days you just have to take the good straight away long shots. Most days I pratice to much shoot and release.


----------

